# Rear Lip



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

It's called a diffuser. This is the closest one I found with 30 seconds on Google.

Rear Trunk Tail Bumper Exterior Diffuser for 2011 2012 Chevrolet Cruze | eBay

Edit: Actually I think that's the exact one.

Anything 2011-2014 will all work on other model years.


----------



## daakk7 (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks so much!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice, I like the way it looks.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Darn saw the exact one on Craigslist for $100. Looks like it's gone now though.


----------

